# Polscy Gentoonowcy

## Xywa

Helloooo, żyjecie?

Ostatni post w październiku   :Cool: 

----------

## Chaos Engine

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> Helloooo, żyjecie?
> 
> Ostatni post w październiku  

 

jasne   :Wink: 

Nawet coś działamy

----------

## Jacekalex

Ja jeszcze żyję, ale tu ruchu ni ma, rss'a ni ma, a jest zima.

Z Gentusiem z resztą już praktycznie żadnych problemów nie miewam, pewnie dlatego nieczęsto tu coś piszę.  :Wink: 

W każdym razie cały Linux w Polsce coś leży, forum Ubuntu zwinęło żagle, na innych forach ruch skromniutki, mocno mniejszy, niż dwa - trzy lata temu.

----------

## Pryka

Ja też żyję. Gentoo nie fuksuje nie ma potrzeby zakładania tematów.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Xywa

Mi też się wydaje, że nic sie nie psuje, to nie ma nowych wątków  :Smile:  A gram i pracuję na bieżąco  :Smile: 

Przez ostatnie lata to nawet się angielskiego nauczyłem, więc siedze na anglojęzycznych działach.

Fajnie jednak zobaczyć polskie twarze - pozdrawiam w 2016!

 :Cool:   :Cool:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Działa wszystko to po co tyłek zawracać.

----------

## sebas86

Nie czujecie się trochę jak ekipa z epoki lodowcowej? Mam nadzieję, że jest nas jednak ciut więcej niż tych kilku tu zebranych.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sza_ry

Działa sprawnie nawet na leciwych sprzętach.

Może i jak ekipa z epoki lodowcowej, dziwna ale skuteczna   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Belliash

Nie często tu zaglądam. Z jednej strony wszystko działa prawidłowo, a z 2 także niestety brak czasu odkad skonczylem studia.

Niemnej mozna pomyslec nad jakims zlotem uzyszkodnikow Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## Xywa

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> Nie często tu zaglądam. Z jednej strony wszystko działa prawidłowo, a z 2 także niestety brak czasu odkad skonczylem studia.
> 
> Niemnej mozna pomyslec nad jakims zlotem uzyszkodnikow Gentoo 

 

Złotym zlotem pod patronetem złotego trunku  :Smile: 

Jestem za  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

Trzeba sie zatem zorientowac ilu byloby chetnych

----------

## Xywa

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> Trzeba sie zatem zorientowac ilu byloby chetnych

 

I gdzie? W najgorszym wypadku spotkamy się na czat-roomie   :Laughing: 

----------

## mrhe

wszyscy updejtują glibca  :Wink: .

----------

## sza_ry

 *mrhe wrote:*   

> wszyscy updejtują glibca .

 

emerge -e to jest to   :Very Happy: 

----------

## brodi

Łezka się w oku kręci.. zaglądam tu raz na pół roku z sentymentu (i braku czasu). 

W sumie.. wszystko działa, a jak nie działa, to znaczy, że coś pominąłem w manualu  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam!

----------

## Xywa

A mi nie działają Xy od lutego (nvidia Optimus again), trzeszczy w stawach Plasma 5, ale daje radę jakoś   :Cool: 

Dzisiaj 8 marca - mamy może jakieś Gentoowainki tutaj?

----------

## dknoto

Hej,

Ja używam Gentoo nie z wyboru ale głównie dlatego, że to dla mnie jedyna opcja.

Używam go na AlphaServer ES40 i AlphaStation PWS 500au. Generalnie kom-

pilowanie pakietów, aby zainstalować poprawioną wersję, nie jest moim ulubionym

zajęciem ale każda dystrybucja ma jakieś "swoje ale"  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam

Dariusz Knociński.

----------

## robertsurma

E, tam... jakaś propaganda sukcesu się tu szerzy. Gdyby wszystko działało, to same SOLVED w tematach by było, a tak nie jest.  :Wink: 

----------

## Xywa

 *robertsurma wrote:*   

> E, tam... jakaś propaganda sukcesu się tu szerzy. Gdyby wszystko działało, to same SOLVED w tematach by było, a tak nie jest. 

 

Bo już się nie mieści w temacie topicu   :Cool: 

p.s. 3 miesiąc walcze z niedziałającą Nvidia - buglista Nvidii i Xorg milczy - więc wygląda że muszę znowu naszych pomęczyć bo chyba coś powiązanego z Gentoo raczej...

----------

## Radioaktywny

Cześć  :Smile: 

Mięło dokładnie 8 lat jak ostatni raz zalogowałem się na forum. Łezka się w oku kręci  :Wink: 

W listopadzie 2008 w lapku z zainstalowanym Gentoo rozsypał się układ klawiatury i musiałem szybko przejść na Windowsa. I tak zostało. Prawie całkowicie straciłem kontakt z linuksem  :Sad: 

Do wczoraj.

Miałem już dość W7. Postawiłem na próbę Fedorę, a później Minta i chyba trochę na niej zostanę aby nabrać nawyków. Później może Arch albo powrót do Gentoo. Zobaczy się.

Cały czas mam i używam tego samego lapka co 8 lat temu.

----------

## martin.k

 *Radioaktywny wrote:*   

> Cześć 
> 
> Mięło dokładnie 8 lat jak ostatni raz zalogowałem się na forum. Łezka się w oku kręci 
> 
> W listopadzie 2008 w lapku z zainstalowanym Gentoo rozsypał się układ klawiatury i musiałem szybko przejść na Windowsa. I tak zostało. Prawie całkowicie straciłem kontakt z linuksem 
> ...

 

He... he... he...

To ja powiem tak:

Na moim lapku HP 6715 z AMD Turion X2 64bit stoi to samo gentoo od 2007 r.  :Wink: 

Aktualnie KDE Plasma 5...

P.S.

A moja stopka... genetic-as... ehhh....

----------

## sebas86

U mnie niestety ledwo od października 2012, wcześniejsze niestety poszło w świat wraz z jakimiś lepkimi rączkami.  :Wink: 

Ehh, prawie 5 lat ale dobre rzeczy szybko się nie starzeją. Szkoda nawet wymieniać sprzęt…

http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core-i5-3317U-vs-Intel-Core-i5-7200U/2744vsm153577

----------

## canis_lupus

Moje gentoo ma juz ponad 12 lat. Cały czas to samo. Kompy oczywiście różne.

----------

## n0rbi666

Ja też rzadko tutaj zaglądam - wszystko działa, znudziło mi się bycie Ricerem - więc nie ma co się psuć  :Wink: 

Ale gentoo cały czas stoi, ostatnio nawet emerge -e world z okazji gcc-6.3.0 było  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pryka

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> Ja też rzadko tutaj zaglądam - wszystko działa, znudziło mi się bycie Ricerem - więc nie ma co się psuć 
> 
> Ale gentoo cały czas stoi, ostatnio nawet emerge -e world z okazji gcc-6.3.0 było 

 

Nie wiedziałem, że jeszcze się komuś chce robić -e przy nowy GCC. Ja się ograniczam do przebudowania libtoola.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## n0rbi666

 *Pryka wrote:*   

>  *n0rbi666 wrote:*   Ja też rzadko tutaj zaglądam - wszystko działa, znudziło mi się bycie Ricerem - więc nie ma co się psuć 
> 
> Ale gentoo cały czas stoi, ostatnio nawet emerge -e world z okazji gcc-6.3.0 było  
> 
> Nie wiedziałem, że jeszcze się komuś chce robić -e przy nowy GCC. Ja się ograniczam do przebudowania libtoola. 

 

Widać trochę z Ricera we mnie zostało  :Twisted Evil: 

Aczkolwiek w czasach Athlona XP emerge -e to było coś... Teraz to ledwo kilkanaście godzin  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sadhu

Gentoo for life  :Wink: 

----------

## dziadu

Łezka w oku czytajac komentarze i patrząc na wasze daty dołączenia do forum. Podobnie, gentoo działa, używam na laptopie i w pracy na firmowym. A jak coś się zepsuje, to prędzej samo naprawię niż umieszczę posta. Ale fakt, coraz rzadziej tutaj się zagląda, sporo towarzystwa z dawnych lat też już chyba jakby nieobecna.

Jak kwestia zlotu przy piwie? Może pomysł odżyje?

----------

## n0rbi666

Jak widać - raz na 100 lat tu się zagląda  :Sad:  W takim tempie to na piwo za rok może się uda umówić w większym gronie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pryka

Faktycznie może być z tym problem.  :Razz: 

----------

## sebas86

Ano, może zająć to sporo czasu, tym bardziej jeśli chcesz się umówić na piwo nikomu o tym nie mówiąc.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## andros705

A ja cydra to bym się chętnie napił.

----------

## canis_lupus

Ja pamiętam dawno temu zlot użytkowników gentoo w Krakowie. Umówieni byliśmy przy fontannie obok kościoła mariackiego. Siedziałem tam z żoną (wtedy chyba jeszcze nie żoną) i obstawialiśmy kto z przechodzącego tłumu idzie na zlot. ~80% skuteczności. 

Fajnie było Was poznać i się z Wami spotkać. 

Teraz mniej wesoła część posta: w ostatni weekend zaorałem moje ostatnie gentoo. Niestety zmusiło mnie do tego to, że gentoo coraz częściej miało nienaprawialne dziury w repo. Aplikacje po prostu nie działały do tego stopnia, że bardzo często dostawałem feedback ze środowiska "z repo nie działa, ściągnij ze strony projektu". Do tego dochodziła debianowa wręcz muzealność mniej popularnych paczek. 

Po długich poszukiwaniach i testach mój wybór padł na fedorę. używam od ok 3 tygodni i na razie wszystko działa. Repozytorium jest aktualne, paczki działają. Bardzo brakuje mi funkcjonalności flag USE, ale rozumiem, ze w binarnej wersji możliwości są ograniczone. 

To na pewno nie jest mój ostatni post tutaj. Bardzo chętnie się z Wami spotkam a co więcej - mogę ponownie zorganizować w Krakowie zlot.

----------

## Pryka

Podzieliłem los kolegi @canis_lupus. Nie do końca z tych samych powodów, ale to też była jedna ze składowych decyzji. 

Długo nie mogłem się na nic zdecydować, w końcu padło na Archa bo daje mi podobną dowolność i możliwości konfiguracyjne co Gentoo, a jednocześnie nie wymaga ode mnie momentami czasochłonnej kompilacji kodu.

Z forum nie zniknę, wchodzę tu od czasu do czasu i pewnie tak już zostanie, przyzwyczaiłem się do tego miejsca przez tyle lat.

----------

## sebas86

Starość nie radość. A ja ostatnio posprzątałem pliki z niestandardowymi flagami i maskami dla paczek, bo się rozrosło i zaczęło mocno dokuczać przy aktualizacjach i nawet kupiłem dysk SSD żeby w końcu po 5 latach dać odpocząć staremu twardzielowi, a systemu zmieniać nie zamierzam bo działa.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## canis_lupus

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Długo nie mogłem się na nic zdecydować, w końcu padło na Archa bo daje mi podobną dowolność i możliwości konfiguracyjne co Gentoo, a jednocześnie nie wymaga ode mnie momentami czasochłonnej kompilacji kodu.
> 
> 

 

Czas kompilacji mi nie przeszkadzał, raczej jakość tego co w portage. Archa odrzuciłem, za bardzo się sypał. Chyba nawet gorzej od gentoo. Fedora nadal bez problemów, aczkolwiek czasami mnie dziwią zbyt rozbudowane zależności - np. instalując wine dostajemy w sumie prawie 800MB pakietów w tym sambę, ldapa oraz mono...

----------

## mir3x

Nie wiem jak Archa można wogle używać, ja dwa razy to zainstalowałem - po 1-3 miesiącach bez updatów - dostajemy ileś tam komunikatów - 

do u want upgrade xxx with xxx-aaa? ( i 5 -10 takich pytań ) - po odpowiedziach, które już strzelasz za ntym razem - dependency resolution failed .... 

Gdzieś czytałem niedawno że arch dalej nie potrafi rozwiązać takich zależności ... Toż to jakiś żart nie dystrybucja. Zamieniają pakiet XXX na XXXaa, dają użytkownikowi wybór czy zamienić a potem nie da się tego zupgradzić. Fajny wybór gdzie mam tylko 1 prawidłowe rozwiązanie, ew dwa ale za miesiąc się okaże ze było tylko 1  :Very Happy: 

Wogle 95% dystrybucji to żart, gdyby kazda dystrybucja stworzyła choć jeden przyzwoity program to przynajmniej byłoby kilka sensownych programów więcej.

Szczyt większości dystrybucji to stworzenie nowego thema lub color scheme  :Very Happy: , ale i tak większość distro zainstaluje gołe standardowe kde czy co tam.

Zgłaszanie bugów do dystrybucji to strata czasu -  ostatnio bug wysłałem do ubuntu które testowałem na AArch64 - napisałem im po prostu że źle skompilwowali qt bez jakiejś tam flagi i jeden z programów sypie błędami że coś tam niedostępne. Napisałem im żeby skompilowali poprawnie qt albo usunęli ten program. Żadnego odzewu ze stronu ubuntu. Zakładałem specjalnie konto na launchapadzie dla tych dziadów.

Taki debian nie naprawia błędów - tylko zgłasza to do autorów - ci wtedy odpowiadają np. że program jest źle skompilowany, raz odpowiedziałem im że program zawsze się wykrzaczy przy zamykaniu bo g++ jest jest skompilowane bez "--enable-__cxa_atexit" ( to jest standard w gentoo, chyba wszystkie dystrybucje to mają oprócz debiana ), mogłem to naprawić wywalając globalną zmienną, ale co mi tam, niech im krzaczy. Nie zdziwię się jak debian stwierdzi niedługo że przechodzą na clanga, bo z gcc mają problemy.

To że komuś na fedorze niektóre programy działają to nie znaczy że inne będą działały, w gentoo przynajmniej można se sklonować  z githuba i od razu kompilować, w innych distro to trzeba szukać zależności - co tez może być męką ( bo w gentoo zazwyczaj wszystkie biblioteki/kompilatory itp już są).

Ja w gentoo mam w world kilka pakietów tylko, praktycznie 0 updatów, ale i tak updatuje nie częsciej niż raz na miesiąc podczas oglądania filmów/youtubów. Raz na pół roku zrobie deep update, raz tylko nie mogłem skompilować firefoxa bo on wymaga nowszych zależności niż te co podaje mu portage.

Tak z innej beczki: widzieliście WPS Office ? Szybki, ładny(bardzo podobny do MS Worda, jest zlinkowany do jakiegoś brzydkiego qt, więc opcje wyglądają kiczowato, ale ogólnie o niebo lepiej niż libreoffice), łatwy w obsłudze -  jest w portage - tylko nie zawsze portage go ściągnie - coś ten link KingSoftu czsami działa czasami nie, zawsze działa jak wychodzi nowa wersja, potem róznie. Darmowa wersja windowsowa ma reklamy, linuxowa nie ma.

----------

## fallow

Czesc Ziomeczki,

Zyjecie jeszcze?  :Smile: 

----------

## mir3x

Ja żyję, ostatnio coraz częsciej siedzę na windowsie, zaczęło się od tego ze niektore gry na linuxowym steamie kiczowato działały/albo zwieszały się. Także pod windowsem nvidia ma programik który optymalnie ustawia opcje pod daną kartę graficzną, jak mi ustawiło pod dote 2 i dałem te same opcje pod liuxem potem - to pod obraz pod windowsem wyglądał dużo lepiej i było 2x wiecej klatek.

Na 100% nie jestem pewny ale mam dziwne przeczucie ze chrome pod windowsem jest szybszy od chroma/chromium pod linuxem ...

Ogólnie wciąż 80% czasu spędzam  na gentoo, ale coraz cześciej zerkam w stronę windowsa.

----------

## makalega

@fallow

Pamiętam zajebiste twoje recenzje na forum mp3store   :Wink:  szkoda że polska część tego forum tak się wyludniła w stosunku do tego, co było kiedyś...

----------

## Pryka

 *fallow wrote:*   

> Czesc Ziomeczki,
> 
> Zyjecie jeszcze? 

 

Wiecznie żywi.  :Very Happy: 

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Czas kompilacji mi nie przeszkadzał, raczej jakość tego co w portage. Archa odrzuciłem, za bardzo się sypał. Chyba nawet gorzej od gentoo. Fedora nadal bez problemów, aczkolwiek czasami mnie dziwią zbyt rozbudowane zależności - np. instalując wine dostajemy w sumie prawie 800MB pakietów w tym sambę, ldapa oraz mono...

 

Porzuciłem Archa po wymianie sprzętu, teraz skaczę po dystrybucjach nie potrafiąc się na nic zdecydować. Coraz częściej myślę jednak o powrocie do Gentoo. Ponad dekada używania tej dystrybucji jednak zrobiła swoje...  :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: Kurła... Wróciłem na ARCHA za dużo się dla mnie dzieje w tych userfriendly distrach...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lazy_bum

Żyjecie. ;)

Moje dwa grosze: Gentoo u mnie po prostu działa od dawna. W ostatnim czasie (czyli na oko to będzie pewnie ze 2+ lat) problemów nie ma w zasadzie w ogóle (wyjątki: jak zaśpię kilka m-cy z -NuDa @world). stable jest stabilne, portage samo umie rozwiązywać większość konfliktów (jeżeli nie ma się nawalone syfu w .use i .accept_keywords) i/lub przebudować paczki, które potrzebują przebudowy. Niezmiernie i nieustająco dziwią mnie historie "to mi nie działa, tamto się sypie". :)

----------

## gryf

Matko. Thread ciągnący się latami ;) Żyjemy.

----------

## mrhe

 *gryf wrote:*   

> Matko. Thread ciągnący się latami  Żyjemy.

 

Ale co to za życie   :Laughing:   może ktoś szuka admina do gentoo na produkcji?

----------

## Belliash

To od ilu lat umawiamy sie na piwko?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Robert W.

To i ja się tu udzielę. 

Jestem w trakcie stawiania nowego Gentoo. Wszystko kompiluje się bez żadnych błędów. Ale to może dlatego że nie ingerowałem w domyślne flagi.

Ale chyba głównym moim systemem jest teraz Windows. Głównie z powodu obróbki zdjęć i video.

edit: miło się zaskoczyłem gdy zobaczyłem ile postów tu w dawnych czasach napisałem.  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## realkrzysiek

Witam serdecznie.

Gentoo jest najlepsze, przymierzamy się do postawienia na nowo.  :Smile: 

----------

## krzysiek_enoch

Cześć

A ja własnie pierwszy raz w życiu postawiłem gentoo.

Muszę przyznać, że jest to ciekawe doświadczenie  :Smile: 

----------

## argasek

Dzień dobry!

Strasznie dawno mnie tu nie było, ale widzę, że nawet w tym wątku parę znajomych nicków, cieszę się!

Postawiłem swoje pierwsze Gentoo od nie wiem kiedy i powiem Wam, że wiedza tak strasznie wyparowała, że aż szkoda gadać. Obecnie walczę z problemami z initrd, AMDGPU i framebufferem oraz zawieszką zamiast restartu, jeśli nie podołam, to z udzielającego pomocy niegdyś zamienię się w zwracającego się o pomoc, bo na pewno są tu osoby, które są zdecydowanie bardziej na bieżąco w temacie.

Ukłony dla wszystkich!   :Smile: 

----------

## doskanoness

Siema

Mi też Gentoo pięknie działa, jedyne co czasem robię to podbiję jakąś wersję

Z forum nie korzystam bo mam fajną komendę man, opcje --help   :Smile: 

----------

